# This just happen to me.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Just left the dentist ,both my girls got a clean bill so to celebrate I decided to stop next door for a bag of fresh fried pork belly chunks or pork rinds to some people, it was pouring rain as I got out of my van and I notice this individual outside the store just standing there ,no problem I thought ,so I went in and got my rinds and on the way out the same individual went for my belly bag ,I carry it like a bag pack around my shoulders over my neck ,well under all this rain and the store full of people buying lunch as witnesses I was able to grab the poor bastard and slam him into the ice machine and he hit his head against the metal cage it has for protection ,across the street there is a burger king and cops where having lunch and they saw this taking place ,they cross the street and had to call rescue because the guy was bleeding from a head wound .Well I presented my ccw and weapon on me and after he was patch up and all info was taken the police officer told the guy that he was lucky I didn’t use my weapon ,another witness came forward and told the officer that the guy is always around the mall begging and sweeping for a few dollars ,I felt sorry for him and decided not to press charges and even took him inside and got him a hot meal ,everybody was happy that it had turn out this way and even the officers were glad ,they could tell this guy was having a bad time ,I even got a free new bag of rinds after mine hit the wet floor and spread all over. I`m going to be honest here I was scare and nervous because I was going for my weapon, luckily he stay down.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

RTG you are VERY lucky, and I'm glad it turned out the way it did for you, but let me be a little critical. You said you noticed a Man "Loitering" out side of the Store, and you thought "no problem", any person you see Loitering with no apparent purpose should always raise a Red Flag, and is a problem. My second point is that you said "lucky he stayed down, because I was going for my Weapon", my question is, why didn't you draw your Weapon and cover him until the Police arrived? Always remember, anyone who attacks you, and is not stone dead, is still a threat until properly secured, and while buying this guy a Hot Meal was nice, you didn't do anyone else this guy mugs a favor by not preferring charges.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

camo2460 said:


> RTG you are VERY lucky, and I'm glad it turned out the way it did for you, but let me be a little critical. You said you noticed a Man "Loitering" out side of the Store, and you thought "no problem", any person you see Loitering with no apparent purpose should always raise a Red Flag, and is a problem. My second point is that you said "lucky he stayed down, because I was going for my Weapon", my question is, why didn't you draw your Weapon and cover him until the Police arrived? Always remember, anyone who attacks you, and is not stone dead, is still a threat until properly secured, and while buying this guy a Hot Meal was nice, you didn't do anyone else this guy mugs a favor by not preferring charges.


What you said.....minus the "hot meal!!" If he'd have gotten a hot meal, it would've been down at the jail. And he might have gotten some "hot lead," too., if I really felt threatened.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm glad it was resolved safely.

From what I read in the RTG post, I didn't hear anywhere that your life was threatened, so it was good that you didn't pull your weapon. Pulling your weapon with out a life threatening situation could cause some legal problems for you.

My policy is to only pull my weapon when there's an immediate threat to my life or my wife's life. It sounds to me like all he wanted was your money.

However, all situations require a split second response and that has to be considered.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

How did not pressing charges and then feeding him provide a deterrent for future bad actions? 

Glad you are safe and did not have to shoot but you made several very bad decisions in my opinion. As soon as you pushed / shoved/ directed him into the ice machine, your weapon should have been drawn. Then deal with the local LEO as you described. 

What would you have done if he decided to pull a knife and slice your ankle? Standing above / next to / or around is too close to see all movement of a perpetrator. The best method is to draw weapon, stand back out of direct vision of bad guy and issue commands. Maintain a safe distance and do what ever it takes to keep you safe.

So two days from now, when this guy is hungry again, somebody else gets mugged, where had you pressed charges he wold still be in jail getting fed. So who did you help? The road to H2ll is paved with good intentions and almost always with bad results.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Tweto said:


> I'm glad it was resolved safely. From what I read in the RTG post, I didn't hear anywhere that your life was threatened, so it was good that you didn't pull your weapon. Pulling your weapon with out a life threatening situation could cause some legal problems for you.
> My policy is to only pull my weapon when there's an immediate threat to my life or my wife's life. It sounds to me like all he wanted was your money.
> However, all situations require a split second response and that has to be considered.


I don't know about you, or RTG, or anyone else, for that matter, but if someone lunges toward *ME* like that, there are only two things that can happen from that point on.....1. He gets to me before I can react and whatever happens will happen, or 2. I have time enough to get Mr. Browning out, and if the guy keeps coming, he's seen a really bad day, and he may never "see" anything again, period. In today's crazy world, *you just don't know what the guy might do," * and your *life* may well hinge on your decision.....me, I'm gonna be 71 in a few days, and I kinda like living and don't want to take any unnecessary chances on checking out early! If he doesn't get me first, or he doesn't *immediately back off* when he sees Mr. Browning, everyone's ears are gonna be ringing, because I'm shooting the SOB, and I'll worry about explaining it to the police when they get there 10 or 15 minutes later! (And in those 10-15 minutes, my cell phone video camera/recorder *is going to be very busy with the witnesses,* so they can't suddenly "forget" what they saw if they have to hit the witness stand a few months down the line.)


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

This little mall has a regular homeless guy I talk to him all the time and we have coffee and pastry everybody knows him ,this guy today I have never seen before and probably because the time frame ,I never go there in the afternoons I`m always there at the bakery at 5am ,although he grab my bag I was somewhat alert of him been there because I saw him as I got to the store ,he was just standing under the overhang ,as I knock him down my weapon was practically in my hand ,is just that he hit the metal frame real hard and never got up .I`m lucky he didn't have a knife or gun yes but according to the store owner and the regulars he shows up randomly and cleans around the place for a meal or a beer ,I probably run into him again because I found out that they sell fresh pork lard and I will by going by and buy some .I will probably buy him a beer or meal .The officer did ask me about the charges but also mention that the fellow needed more help than a cell ,he also said that is not rare to find homeless guys dead from fights over a beer or buzz behind the malls or even sick and need of medical help, I'm still in shock because I could had shot the poor guy but my life was not in a death struggle and he was incapacitated so I`m just glad.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

readytogo said:


> This little mall has a regular homeless guy I talk to him all the time and we have coffee and pastry everybody knows him ,this guy today I have never seen before and probably because the time frame ,I never go there in the afternoons I`m always there at the bakery at 5am ,although he grab my bag I was somewhat alert of him been there because I saw him as I got to the store ,he was just standing under the overhang ,as I knock him down my weapon was practically in my hand ,is just that he hit the metal frame real hard and never got up .I`m lucky he didn't have a knife or gun yes but according to the store owner and the regulars he shows up randomly and cleans around the place for a meal or a beer ,I probably run into him again because I found out that they sell fresh pork lard and I will by going by and buy some .I will probably buy him a beer or meal .The officer did ask me about the charges but also mention that the fellow needed more help than a cell ,he also said that is not rare to find homeless guys dead from fights over a beer or buzz behind the malls or even sick and need of medical help, I'm still in shock because I could had shot the poor guy but my life was not in a death struggle and he was incapacitated so I`m just glad.


*This time you got lucky*, next time?? Please remember where you are. Miami is not known for its "nice guys!". :wave::cheers:


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Proof positive. Never get between a man and his pork rinds.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

bbqjoe said:


> Proof positive. Never get between a man and his pork rinds.


Or a pregnant woman. I almost bit Roo when she tried to take some of mine when I was pregnant with Juju.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Tweto said:


> I'm glad it was resolved safely.
> 
> From what I read in the RTG post, I didn't hear anywhere that your life was threatened, so it was good that you didn't pull your weapon. Pulling your weapon with out a life threatening situation could cause some legal problems for you.
> 
> ...


Your Policy Tweto is yours, and if you want to follow that Policy that's up to you, however Robbery and attempted Robbery are legal and valid reasons to use a Weapon in defense of yourself or others. Further more even if you use a Weapon in a life threatening situation, you have opened yourself up to, as you say, "Legal Issues" and worse your apparent concern over Legal Issues could cause you to hesitate when the time comes, and get you or someone else injured or killed. If you haven't already done so check out an Insurance Company that specializes in Insuring those who carry concealed, like USCCA.com they have a very good plan that costs $13.00 a Month. Insurance will help dispel any concerns over Legal Issues.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Well all I hope is that this guy learnt his lesson. I for one am happy it turned out for RTG. but I'm sure your situational awareness will be heightened from that moment on.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Glad everything worked out the way it did RTG.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Glad it ended ok and i like how you handled it. I would like to say if you are not directly familiar with the laws in the state he is in then i would be careful giving advice. For instance it was mentioned that robbery is a legal reason to draw your weapon, or even like some said they would have shot the man. Now as much as i think it is stupid in new Hampshire we are required to run first. Then if they keep coming and have a weapon we can shoot, but it best be below the belt or it can be considered attempted murder. Thank you libtards for removing the castle doctrine(im kidding,i hate them all)! Now my brother in-law has a good buddy in Utah that shot a unarmed man in the face for trying to break into his car. Killed the dude and all he had to do was give a statement. Here in nh he would be in jail. Oh and insurance is just that, insurance. It will not keep you out of jail if a law is broken.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd had him locked up. he obviously needs help, jail could give it.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

I have been thinking about this a bit more, because im a poster child for a.d.d. and think about random crap all day. He said his kids were with him. So chances are they could have seen it. If they had they would have seen their father handle himself properly. Man attacks, he does what he had to do by throwing him into and ice machine (had to of hurt!). He then places hand on weapon then doesn't draw due to his assessment of the situation. To me that screams control. Kids may have just saw dad keep his cool and not over react. It is the few that overreact that give us that don't a bad name. Think about if he had shot an unarmed man in front of his kids. That would be a nice family memory.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

well,readytogo..im glad and pleased that everything turned out like it did.and that you did better then most would of.and that includes.not filling charges and treating him to lunch..


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

RedBeard said:


> Glad it ended ok and i like how you handled it. I would like to say if you are not directly familiar with the laws in the state he is in then i would be careful giving advice. For instance it was mentioned that robbery is a legal reason to draw your weapon, or even like some said they would have shot the man. Now as much as i think it is stupid in new Hampshire we are required to run first. Then if they keep coming and have a weapon we can shoot, but it best be below the belt or it can be considered attempted murder. Thank you libtards for removing the castle doctrine(im kidding,i hate them all)! Now my brother in-law has a good buddy in Utah that shot a unarmed man in the face for trying to break into his car. Killed the dude and all he had to do was give a statement. Here in nh he would be in jail. Oh and insurance is just that, insurance. It will not keep you out of jail if a law is broken.


In 2005 Fla. adopted the "stand your ground doctrine", which means that RTG had no duty to retreat, and which also means that he has the right to meet force with force, even deadly force to prevent a forcible Felony. Furthermore I no of no State that does not consider Strong Arm Robbery a Forcible Felony. While I am glad that RTG didn't have to discharge his Weapon and kill someone, a prudent and reasonable response would have been to "cover" the Individual until the scene/individual was secured. Therefore I stand by my previous comments. Oh and BTW you probably should look into CC Insurance, as it does provide Money to get you out of Jail, Attorneys that specialize in defending Persons who carry, and are involved in a shooting, and other Legal Fees.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

camo2460 said:


> In 2005 Fla. adopted the "stand your ground doctrine", which means that RTG had no duty to retreat, and which also means that he has the right to meet force with force, even deadly force to prevent a forcible Felony. Furthermore I no of no State that does not consider Strong Arm Robbery a Forcible Felony. While I am glad that RTG didn't have to discharge his Weapon and kill someone, a prudent and reasonable response would have been to "cover" the Individual until the scene/individual was secured. Therefore I stand by my previous comments. Oh and BTW you probably should look into CC Insurance, as it does provide Money to get you out of Jail, Attorneys that specialize in defending Persons who carry, and are involved in a shooting, and other Legal Fees.


It was more of a broad statement. Im not always the best at getting my thoughts out. Well except for that last part. I understand what the insurance provides and your right it is a good idea to have if you carry. If a law was broken the lawer can probably plead it do for you. I just think in some states shooting an unarmed man for grabbing your bag and running is gonna get you some time. Personally i have never pointed a gun at anyone. But i know if i do it is to put a bullet in them. I was raised to never point a gun at anything you don't intend to kill. If i feel the need to "cover" the mugger than i am still in fear for my life and im just going to shot him. By what was described he gave the guy a hell of a thrashing, he had his hand on his weapon but it was holstered. Dude is bleeding on the ground cops walking over, no need to point a gun at him. Let the cops be cops and private citizens leave their weapons holstered until they need to shot somebody.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

RedBeard said:


> It was more of a broad statement. Im not always the best at getting my thoughts out. Well except for that last part. I understand what the insurance provides and your right it is a good idea to have if you carry. If a law was broken the lawer can probably plead it do for you. I just think in some states shooting an unarmed man for grabbing your bag and running is gonna get you some time. Personally i have never pointed a gun at anyone. But i know if i do it is to put a bullet in them. I was raised to never point a gun at anything you don't intend to kill. If i feel the need to "cover" the mugger than i am still in fear for my life and im just going to shot him. By what was described he gave the guy a hell of a thrashing, he had his hand on his weapon but it was holstered. Dude is bleeding on the ground cops walking over, no need to point a gun at him. Let the cops be cops and private citizens leave their weapons holstered until they need to shot somebody.


Thank you for clarifying, your post makes sense, and I understand the "Private Citizen" point of view. I also am now a Private Citizen, being a retired LEO, and sometimes I speak from the perspective of a Cop...Old habits die hard.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

camo2460 said:


> Thank you for clarifying, your post makes sense, and I understand the "Private Citizen" point of view. I also am now a Private Citizen, being a retired LEO, and sometimes I speak from the perspective of a Cop...Old habits die hard.


That's because you are a cop. Haha. Training never goes away. You, even though a private citizen now, should cover said perp the way you said to because you have the training. Non trained people can get wierd and things happen by accident, ie people getting shot. I have never had any kind of shoot outs but i have killed more than i can count big animals. Had my share of monsters and interesting events. I get right up to the animal to make sure i get a clean shot then i have to cut their neck up close and personal like. At no point ever have i put anyone else besides the animal in danger of being shot. I feel it's because i have had a 800 pound boar charge me and i just shot it, and i have done it enough to feel comfortable with it and i don't panic so no danger. I also watched (and this ended a friendship) a 300 pound sow charge an ex buddy and as he emptied his 9mm the pig took him out and he shot a couple of times as he went down. IN MY DIRECTION! I almost murdered him! Get the #@$! Off my property was the last thing i said to him 5 years ago. Point is people such as yourself, no problem. Non trained, well just keep it holstered until your ready to use it.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Redbeard.....Both my Grandad and my dad said there are things you need to remember about a gun:
1. If you point it at someone, it better go bang, they better not get up, and you better have a damn good reason for doing it.
2. If you're not gonna shoot, don't bother drawing. There's nothing more useless than a pistol you aren't gonna use.
3. An unloaded weapon is useless. Keep it loaded and the safety on.

I had my first .22 at about age 8-9, and when I was 15, my dad gave me an owl head .32 revolver. We lived on a farm until I was 12, and I brought home many a squirrel, rabbit, groundhog, '****, and we ate all of 'em. That was another rule..."if you're not gonna eat it, don't shoot it." We never bought meat, eggs, milk from the store, didn't buy many vegetables, either.....man, I miss that old farm!!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Redbeard.....Both my Grandad and my dad said there are things you need to remember about a gun:
> 1. If you point it at someone, it better go bang, they better not get up, and you better have a damn good reason for doing it.
> 2. If you're not gonna shoot, don't bother drawing. There's nothing more useless than a pistol you aren't gonna use.
> 3. An unloaded weapon is useless. Keep it loaded and the safety on.
> ...


Sounds like my life. I grew up on a farm and i farm now with my wife and daughter. I don't buy food! I do buy toilet paper though! End of the world happens and im stealing me a tractor trailer load of TP!


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

RedBeard said:


> Sounds like my life. I grew up on a farm and i farm now with my wife and daughter. I don't buy food! I do buy toilet paper though! End of the world happens and im stealing me a tractor trailer load of TP!


Either that, or stockpile old newspapers!! Been there, done that, too!!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Either that, or stockpile old newspapers!! Been there, done that, too!!


Oh that's gonna leave a mark. Jagged little edges. ... Like the brown paper hand towels in public restrooms, sandpaper!


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Caribou said:


> I keep old phone books for my friends that don't prep. I don't buy newspapers as they are left wing around here.


Always good to have an emergency supply of TP....just gotta watch that ink on the old phone books, though!! :rofl:


----------

